# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Xin nhờ các bác cách đấu nối AC servor yaskawa 200w Singma 1 SDGE 02 AP

## zzslimzip

Em mới mua bộ moto AC servor yaskawa 200w Singma 1 SDGE 02 AP về lắp vào hộp giảm tốc để chạy trục xoay,nhưng không có sơ đồ đấu nối, bên bán cũng không có luôn vì mua hàng bãi,  anh em ai có hay biết chỉ giùm em với ạ.

Em xin cảm ơn!

----------


## thuyên1982

google bác ah, thằng này không có màn hình tunning hơi khoai nhé, trước em có sài qua rồi bỏ luôn không xài nữa.

----------


## zzslimzip

> google bác ah, thằng này không có màn hình tunning hơi khoai nhé, trước em có sài qua rồi bỏ luôn không xài nữa.


Bác google cũng bó tay bác à, không thấy dòng SDGE mà chỉ có dòng SDGA,SDGL về hình thức thì giống y đúc, nhưng k biết đấu nối có giống không ạ

----------


## Tuanlm

SIGMA I dòng AP thì chân giống nhau. Config thì dùng SIGMA WIN dễ như ăn cơm.

----------

zzslimzip

----------


## zzslimzip

> SIGMA I dòng AP thì chân giống nhau. Config thì dùng SIGMA WIN dễ như ăn cơm.


Bác chỉ giúp em cách đấu nối với ạ, mấy dòng kia toàn Sigma II anh ak.
Em xin cảm ơn!

----------


## zzslimzip

Anh nào biết chỉ giùm em với ạ.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Anh nào biết chỉ giùm em với ạ.


https://www.yaskawa.com/pycprd/looku...S800-15.10.pdf

dòng SIGMA có cách nối dây tương tự nhau

----------

zzslimzip

----------


## zzslimzip

> https://www.yaskawa.com/pycprd/looku...S800-15.10.pdf
> 
> dòng SIGMA có cách nối dây tương tự nhau


Em cảm ơn anh nhé. giờ mới thấy tài liệu này để đi điện dc.
Xíu nữa phải bỏ đi mua động cơ mới .

----------


## zzslimzip

Tình hình lại có vấn đề, anh em giúp em với ạ.
Trong manual thì có 9 dây, mà của em đầu ở động cơ ra có những 12 dây, em phải đấu thế nào ạ.

----------


## zzslimzip

Anh nào biết chỉ giùm em với ạ. cái driver là SGDE mà động cơ của em là SGM không phải là SGME thì có dùng được không ạ, vì em tìm không thấy có loại SGME.

----------


## tranhung123456

3 dây encoder max chung

----------

zzslimzip

----------


## zzslimzip

> 3 dây encoder max chung


anh ơi 3. Dây đấu chung là dây nào thế ạ. Giờ 3 dây thừa là dây xanh lá cây và 2 dây đen, em không biết đấu thế nào cả, k đấu thì báo lỗi encoder.
Mong anh giúp đỡ ạ.

----------


## tranhung123456

dây theo hình đấu chung nè là 3 dây max của encoder với dây màu đen +lại là 4 dây max

----------

zzslimzip

----------


## Ga con

> dây theo hình đấu chung nè là 3 dây max của encoder với dây màu đen +lại là 4 dây max


Em lạy cụ, tín hiệu người ta ra vi sai cụ đem nối mass cho nó cháy luôn cái enc.

Bác chủ đo 2 cái dây màu đen nó thông với dây màu xám (GND) không. Thông thì đấu hoặc không đều được.

Đấu theo thứ tự màu: A+ A- (Blue & Blue/black) , tiếp đến B+ B-, C+ C-. Dây nguồn 5V (Red) và GND (Grey). Shield màu Orange.

Thanks.

----------

zzslimzip

----------


## tranhung123456

cái này tớ đấu cho cái sima v có sao đâu vì cái sima v từ driver  đến  motor phần encoder có 6 dây 3 cặp dây màu xanh vàng xanh lá có 3 sợi xanh lá có chấm , xanh có chấm, vàng có chấm là max

----------

zzslimzip

----------


## inhainha

> cái này tớ đấu cho cái sima v có sao đâu vì cái sima v từ driver  đến  motor phần encoder có 6 dây 3 cặp dây màu xanh vàng xanh lá có 3 sợi xanh lá có chấm , xanh có chấm, vàng có chấm là max


Motor kia khác loại này bác ợ.  :Big Grin:

----------

zzslimzip

----------


## Ga con

E tưởng sigma 5 nó giống sigma 3 của nhà em chứ, dây nó thế này chứ, đào đâu ra xanh chấm với vàng chấm đây cụ. 

Cái này thì đấu có 4 dây thôi.

Có khi cụ nhầm dây đã đấu trung gian rồi.
Thanks

----------

zzslimzip

----------


## tranhung123456

thì mở encoder ra xem có phải dây đen cùng mạch với A- B- Z- ko là biêt vì vậy nên đồ cũ nó chia riêng mấy dây đó còn bác chủ thớt nếu drive có 12 dây và motor có 12 dây thì dấu theo màu cứ thử đo đồng hồ cái nào max chung thi đấu

----------

zzslimzip

----------


## zzslimzip

Ở driver của em có 9 dây, mà ở moto những 12 dây,  2 dây đen em đấu chung với dây xám cũng không được ạ. nó báo lỗi encoder. còn dây xanh lá cây thì dây tiếp mát vỏ động cơ rồi ạ.
Anh em giúp em vụ này với ạ

----------


## Ga con

Đấu 8 dây : cặp xanh, cặp vàng, cặp xanh lá, đỏ, xám. Không quan tâm các dây còn lại. Nếu vẫn còn alarm thì xin chia buồn.
Mà cho em hỏi lại, cái dây này từ đâu ra, từ motor trực tiếp ra hay là dây trung gian.

Thanks.

----------

zzslimzip

----------


## zzslimzip

cái dây này là từ motor ra ạ. Em thử đủ kiểu mà vẫn báo lỗi alarm ạ.
Reset xóa lỗi alarm thì có chạy được , nhưng chỉ quay được khoảng 1/4 vòng rồi dừng khự lại báo lỗi quá tải.
Như thế có phải motor có vấn đề không ạ.

----------


## CKD

Sigma II về sau hình như encoder là serial. Thường có 5 dây (S+S-, +-, shield), nếu ABS enc thì có 7 dây, thêm 2 dây B+B- cho battery.

Sigma I thì ABZ. Thứ tự và màu dây thì không nhớ. Thường là 9 dây, ABS có 11 dây

----------

zzslimzip

----------


## Tuanlm

> Đấu 8 dây : cặp xanh, cặp vàng, cặp xanh lá, đỏ, xám. Không quan tâm các dây còn lại. Nếu vẫn còn alarm thì xin chia buồn.
> Mà cho em hỏi lại, cái dây này từ đâu ra, từ motor trực tiếp ra hay là dây trung gian.
> 
> Thanks.


chính xác 100%.

----------

zzslimzip

----------


## zzslimzip

> chính xác 100%.


vậy chắc con motor của em bị die rồi.  :Frown:

----------


## Ga con

> Sigma II về sau hình như encoder là serial. Thường có 5 dây (S+S-, +-, shield), nếu ABS enc thì có 7 dây, thêm 2 dây B+B- cho battery.
> 
> Sigma I thì ABZ. Thứ tự và màu dây thì không nhớ. Thường là 9 dây, ABS có 11 dây


Thường 6 dây là có luôn dây battery rồi anh.
Sigma I enc ABS rất phức tạp, nhiều cặp dây: A, B, Z, U, V, W, RX, nguồn, và dây đơn: reset, capacity reset, shield, tổng cộng 19-20 dây.

Trong mọi trường hợp, vi sai không bao giờ được đấu dây + hay - (trong 1 cặp) lên nguồn hay xuống GND vì có thể làm cháy ngõ ra của 26LS31. Đầu nhận nó cũng bắt buộc nhận trên +- 200mV, nghĩa là dù tín hiệu được gọi là - (ví dụ A-) nhưng nó có thể ở mức 0 (0V) hoặc mức 1 (out khoảng ~3.5-4.5V).

Thanks.

----------

Tuanlm, zzslimzip

----------


## zzslimzip

Em thử mãi không được, vậy con motor của em đi rồi. :Frown: 
Anh em nào có con motor tương tự để lại cho em với ạ.

----------


## Tuanlm

Nó báo lỗi ra sao?

----------


## zzslimzip

Lỗi như trong video anh ạ
http://www.mediafire.com/watch/wd9d0...e/IMG_0869.MOV

----------


## Tuanlm

đổi lại dây phase A;B

----------

zzslimzip

----------


## zzslimzip

Em đã thử nhưng không được anh ạ

----------

